# RV White/Red list?



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, i am new to this we are importing a Holiday Rambler AmbassadorRV from America, could anyone tell me how to get access to this list about legal RV's in this country, i understand that there is a white list and a red list.

Help.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

What's a white list and a red list?


----------



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

*White List/Red list*

From what i understand it is a list the DVLA use about the legal width and length of the RV


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

. http://www.rvda.co.uk/rvlist.php

there you go.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bandaid said:


> . http://www.rvda.co.uk/rvlist.php - there you go.


I knew that. :evil:

Dougie.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Good thing you did Dougie,


I nicked it off Russell.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*RV list*

Hi

Whether or not that list can be defined as "hard and fast rules" remains to be seen.

I have seen many RV's on the UK roads - taxed and with a UK registration plate, that are not on that list.

Russell


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Big changes for the better coming soon care of the RVDA UK and talks with the DVLA :wink:


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anybody have any idea when these "rules" will be updated?

Darren (motorhome medics) had a phone call on Tuesday from the DVLA saying they want to measure our RV and the next available time in next wednesday!!! :roll: :evil:

I know someone who has the same model as ours ( a gulfstream sunvoyager se 8292) who had to have checked and I am dreading that we will have the same problems that she did (they said it was too wide) It all got sorted out in the end for them,but I would prefer NOT to go through the stress (which is why Darren is doing it).

Anyhow theres nothing I can do about it except wait and keep my fingers crossed. :roll:

BUT if anyone has any tips or helpful suggestions I could pass on to Darren I would be most gratefull (I have full confidence in him, but can't stand waiting around doing nothing)
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Andy.

Not that I'm one to rub it in, 




mine had no problems. :wink: 

So, I'd be tempted to download a few of the online brochures on the Gulstreamrv.com site, ( they have an archive section), you need only the specifications sheets. Print off say, 4-5.
Then open all the gulfstreams listed on the link I put on a few posts ago. print them off too.

These documents should prove that all the Gulfstreams are within a mm or so, the same width, and certainly all the Sunvoyagers are the same, being based on the same body design.

Post this little lot to Darren, and these may be useful when the man from the Ministry turns up.



Oh.....it maybe useful to ask darren to fit a Step up/step down transformer....Unlike me, who only asked for a step down. Now I have a genny that only works at 110 volts.....duh.


----------



## 7149capricorn (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Valencia - sorry about the late reply - we imported a 36 foot HR Ambassador in August 2006 and it was measured and passed for registration by Northampton Local DVLA office. It doesn't appear to be on the 'list' - dunno why - but you should be ok as a precedent has been set. Hope this helps - though you've probably imported it by now!


----------



## 101193 (Oct 1, 2006)

> Does anybody have any idea when these "rules" will be updated?


The Government says:

_"The current European rules on the construction standards for road vehicles are to change in line with the requirements set out in Directive 2007/46/EC (The RFD or Recast Framework Directive). The Directive will be implemented on 29th April 2009 and changes to UK domestic legislation will be necessary in order to comply with the new rules. The changes will allow vehicle approvals to be issued by the UK authorities and to allow UK enforcement agencies to take effective action against non-compliant manufacturers. Without the appropriate approvals it will not be possible to sell or register a new vehicle for use on the road.

From 29th April 2009 the new harmonised European standards will, over a 5 year period, be gradually extended to cover all passenger and commercial vehicles, including vans, trucks, minibuses, buses, coaches, trailers and various specialist vehicles like *motorhomes* and breakdown vehicles."_

VOSA will replace SVA with BIVA (Basic Individual Vehicle Approval) on 29th April 2009, and the BIVA for category M1 Special-Purpose Vehicles (which is where motorhomes fit) will contain the new (wider) width requirement.


----------



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

7149capricorn said:


> Hi Valencia - sorry about the late reply - we imported a 36 foot HR Ambassador in August 2006 and it was measured and passed for registration by Northampton Local DVLA office. It doesn't appear to be on the 'list' - dunno why - but you should be ok as a precedent has been set. Hope this helps - though you've probably imported it by now!





> Hi thank you for letting me know, we got our one home on the 4th of August, passed MOT with flying colours just waiting for the DVLA to send tax to us then we can start to enjoy our weekends away.


----------

